# My new car!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well it seemed like a good idea at the time







! I've gone and got myself a new motor to keep the Lancia company. It's a 1988 Ford Bronco. Left hand drive, 5 speed manual, switchable between 2 & 4 wheel drive, with the option of low ratios too for those really tough off-road bits; there are loads of those on the way to my work ..... not. It's in surprisingly good condition considering what I paid for it and has MOT & tax till next February so I suppose it's a bargain really, or at least that's hat I keep telling myself!

It's got a 2.9 litre V6 engine which sounds terrific and should at least give an mpg figure as opposed to gpm figure which would be the case with a big V8. Quite good fun to drive really but just about as far removed from the Lancia (which I'm not selling) as it's possible to get.

God knows what they were on when they designed the interior it's blood red in colour, also huge as well but only 4 seats so ot the best space utilization in the world. I also know why there's a 55mph speed limit in America as this thing has a tendency to wander a bit. The speedo goes up to 85 but I can't imagine even Evel Kneivel having the bottle to take anywhere near that







. I'm told that 60 - 65mph is a "sensible" limit. All in all it's hilarious!!!
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cickey, that's a big bugger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan

You are not wrong! If I can't find a parking space to drive into I'm in trouble







!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Is that the 'fall guy' I see hiding in the back?!?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

They're calling me Boss Hog at work after the character in the Dukes Of Hazzard, now if only I could get to meet Daisy Duke 

cheers

Paul


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Why don't you come up to Edinburgh and I can be RoscoPecoTraino!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> They're calling me Boss Hog at work


Youre lucky they dont call you Cleetus (the deputy?)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Paul - I love the American 4x4's.

Just picked up my new van the other day. Merc Vito 110 CDI, goes like the clappers.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

They don't sell the Ford Expedition in the UK do they? Now that's a monster. A number of years ago they up'ed the speed limit here in the States. It's 65mph now except in Montana where they don't have a speed limit. I find that 76mph is a safe enough speed not to get tickets.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Daisy Duke.... hmmmmm


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)




----------

